# Question as to how CWM Recovery works, etc.



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. I recently flashed Cyanogenmod 7 onto my phone and following a youtube walkthrough video, I remember hitting "backup and restore" or something like that during the recovery. Does this save the current system I had (before CM7) onto the SD card? If so, does it save it under a "backup folder" or is it a huge list of folders, etc? I'm just trying to sort out the SD card files so I can clear it up and have as much space as possible.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It will save them under clockworkmod/backup. They are organized into individual folders that are dated. When you do a backup it creates an image of the phone exactly in whatever state it is in. It's a 1 to 1 backup. Thats what makes a nandroid backup so nice. You can make one before you flash to a new Rom and if you don't like it then you can restore your backup and go right back to where you were.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------

